
Show HN: EmojiBelt – Chrome Extension which enables emojis on any input - artf
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/emoji-belt/mkkigddpejldeleeajmlcfjckncnikio
======
runnr_az
Hey... I think it's really interesting what you did, but I couldn't get it to
work.

~~~
artf
Hi, thanks, on which site are you trying to make it work? Mac or Win?

~~~
runnr_az
Mac.

~~~
artf
When the extension is installed, focusing on input, you should be able to see
pop up an icon for the emoji panel or click `ALT + W` to show up the panel

------
artf
Firstly, I made this for myself when I was working on Win (MacOS has already a
built-in emoji panel) and it was useful, so I decided to make it available on
the store. I'll post the source soon on Github

